# Ideas for Kids Lessons



## AJPerry (May 14, 2008)

Hi All

My name is Aaron Perry and I don't pretend to be an expert but I have put togeather a collection of the best Martial Games used in the Kids Classes.

The games help break up the lesson and keep it moving but they also teach skills so they are not a time filler, they have actually increased the speed of learning in the kids.

Anyway, info on the Martial Games for Kids Manual can be found at this website:

www.martialgames4kids.com

If you have any questions, just ask.

Cheers
AJ


----------

